# Bee Fly



## knotty (Oct 21, 2009)

There I was enjoying the sun in the garden when this strange Bee like insect landed next to me. I managed to creep in and get the camera and took a couple of shots of it. I'm sure I have never seen one before, it was a fascinating insect that was just like a humming bird hovering by the flowers for quite a while before flying off. Apologies if the name is wrong I googled it and came up with 'Bee Fly'!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

that's the puppy!

i saw my first one last year and had no clue what it was, it looks quite evil! i was assured it was safe (unless you're a bee).

saw quite a few today, oddly, didn't know they hovered until a mate and i were trying to take pictures of an insect in flight and realised what it was.

great shots.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

had some in the garden last summer...
stunning, and harmless


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

look scary to me! think i would run if one was flying around me :lol2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

alan1 said:


> had some in the garden last summer...
> stunning, and harmless


 
Even Bee's are harmless.........You'd have to be a complete idiot to get stung, as they do not have that nature. I have been stung, because I am a complete idiot, and I'm not afraid to admit it either.


Wasps on the other hand........Ugh. The females are very deffencive, and will sting if provoked in my experience. The males however, are kicked back, safe to handle, and they can't sting! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Even Bee's are harmless.........You'd have to be a complete idiot to get stung, as they do not have that nature. I have been stung, because I am a complete idiot, and I'm not afraid to admit it either.
> 
> 
> Wasps on the other hand........Ugh. The females are very deffencive, and will sting if provoked in my experience. *The males however, are kicked back, safe to handle, and they can't sting! :2thumb:*




How do you sex wasps?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> [/B]
> 
> How do you sex wasps?


if it stings you it was female : victory:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> [/B]
> 
> How do you sex wasps?


 
Personally, I have never handled a wasp, however, I have seen somebody do it who had much more experience than I do. You can tell them apart apparently.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

That's a cool little beast! I remember seeing the humming bird moth for the first time and being convinced a humming bird had gone adrift and ended up in my garden in South Wales! It was high summer and there was a relaxed summer haze about the place which may have impaired my judgement. Nonetheless I was ready to call the Evening Post!! :lol2: Luckily my neighbour whose from further South (South England) set me straight before I made a complete prat of myself!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Even Bee's are harmless.........You'd have to be a complete idiot to get stung, as they do not have that nature. I have been stung, because I am a complete idiot, and I'm not afraid to admit it either.


 i have been stung by a bee

it was drowning in my dog's water bowl so i just used my hand to let it crawl out...and it stung me...ungrateful little shi-


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> i have been stung by a bee
> 
> it was drowning in my dog's water bowl so i just used my hand to let it crawl out...and it stung me...ungrateful little shi-


 

Like I said................LOL


----------

